# Looking for work Milwaukee, WI



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Been in the commercial drywall scene for almost 15 years now. Always worked for the same place but lately feel like it may be time to move on to some new scenery. Company is evolving and seems to be nothing but BS. Anyway any suggestions on decent places to work in the area? I’ve done tons of light and heavy gauge framing, metal wall panels, metal trusses, apartments, assisted living and so on. I’ve learned to frame and hang, would love to learn more, finishing, repairs, texture. Any one else on the area with some insight?


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Would you consider a move to Eastern Ohio? We are a residential drywall company with full benefits, and we pay by the hour or by the square foot. We can teach a good hanger to finish, texture, and do repairs.


----------

